

Programming the Missing Links in the Internet of Things - neetruof14
http://gigaom.com/2013/09/27/meet-node-red-an-ibm-project-that-fulfills-the-internet-of-things-missing-link/

======
isawczuk
We are doing it for about a year. Here is our demo at HackWaw:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXY7EkOJkwY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXY7EkOJkwY)

